# Please help Havanese in need..



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

It is so easy - donate an item to our Banquet/Auction being held at Nationals in Chicago this year. There will be hundreds of breeders and show people there.

No gift is too small, and they're all tax deductible!

Donation ideas:

Play with me!-tug toys, squeak toys, motion activated toys, balls-what does your dog like?
Welcome home!-ramps, steps, furniture throws, decorative pillows

Feed me!-food and water dishes, mats, treat canisters, dog treats (made in USA, please)
Looking good!-grooming tables, grooming smocks and aprons, hair ornaments

On the go!-Travel carriers, luggage tags, tote bags, car seats, strollers, safety harnesses, back packs

Telling tails/tales-books, bookmarks, Kindles and Nooks

Keeping it clean-SHARK hand vacs, belly bands and girl panties

Treats for the two-legged-"yappy hour," chocolates and other candy and sweets, nuts and snacks, favorite sauces and seasonings

A place to lay one's head-dog beds, blankets and crate pads

Feathering the nest-paintings and pictures, frames and easels, wall hangings

Outfitting the office-mouse pads, note pads, desk accessories

Taking the lead-collars, harnesses and leashes (separate and matching sets)

Gift baskets for humans-lotions and creams, soaps, candles, bath and shower items

Gift baskets for dogs-grooming products and coat care, grooming tools

Christmas and holidays-ornaments, cards, table top decorations, toys, doggy clothes and costumes

Restaurants and store gift certificates at national chains-Starbucks, Outback, Applebee's, Macy's, JC Penney, Sears
Online stores-the sky's the limit!

Or, let the Havtohavit store know what your budget is and they'll select a gift for you! Just go to www.havtohavit.com.

QUESTIONS? Where to send your donation?
Contact Laurie Frangione at [email protected]

www.havaneserescue.com


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Help us save more lives like Junie’s! Donate to the drawing and silent auction for the HRI Reception at the Nationals, August 8, 2013.

No gift is too small, and they’re all tax deductible! 

Please see Laurie's post, above, for ideas. Handmade items are not only welcome, they are wonderful contributions!

Thanks!!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

I agree. My husband and I just sent in our donation for the auction, a handmade feeding station. This is such a great cause and needs your help. Donate now. It will make you feel good.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

HI Laurie,
I will send something. email or message me where to send it 

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks guys!!!

All donations can be sent to:

Sue Magan 
1000 Apricot Street
Hoffman Estates, IL 60169-4940

Please be sure to let her know who is donating the item so that she can do a topper stating who made the donation.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

*HRI Reception and Auction August 8, 2013*

THE HAVANESE RESCUE INC. Reception during the HCA Nationals, is August 8th!

Don't forget your donation!

We promise a fabulous evening including a complimentary dinner at 6:30 p.m.

This event is completely underwritten, so 100% of all proceeds go to our rescue dogs!

For your added convenience, you can log on to HRI'S very own www.havtohavit.com store. Purchase a wonderful item and our store will take care of your shipping ... one-stop shopping.

Your support of HRI is immeasurable.

Thank You!

QUESTIONS? Laurie Frangione: [email protected]

SHIPPING? Sue Magan, 1000 Apricot Street, Hoffman Estates, IL 60169-4940

www.havaneserescue.com


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

*"Havanese Lovers" To Do List Permission to Cross-post*

"Havanese Lovers" To Do List

Permission to Cross-post

Get your 2013 Quilt Tickets! These 2 quilts are so beautiful!

Here is a link to the HRI website with instructions on how to enter the drawing:

http://www.havaneserescue.com/index...roject/87-quilt-project/317-enter-the-drawing


----------

